# Increased Fuel Efficiency with a CAI?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've heard rumor and innuendo that a decent cold air intake increases fuel efficiency noticably. Any truth to that? 

Personally, I have my doubts. Sure, you may net a modest HP gain and a cool _whooosh_ sound, but... 

I'd like to hear from you guys with a CAI fitted. Have any of you folks with CAIs seen better fuel economy?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

When I did mine I noticed a 1-2 mpg difference (to the better). :cheers


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> When I did mine I noticed a 1-2 mpg difference (to the better). :cheers



GTODEALER,

Who is the manufacturer of your CAI? I assume it would be one that you sell through your parts department.

Randy


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

New Era Performance, we stock these at 199.00.
check it out at www.neweraperformanceparts.com
Thanks, Steve A. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> New Era Performance, we stock these at 199.00.
> check it out at www.neweraperformanceparts.com
> Thanks, Steve A. :cheers


That's a great price! Unfortunately, I can't use that one here in Cali (no CARB cert). Gotta get a Gravana.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> New Era Performance, we stock these at 199.00.
> check it out at www.neweraperformanceparts.com
> Thanks, Steve A. :cheers


Thanks for the information. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NP :cheers


----------



## RiceEaterFordBeater (Feb 28, 2005)

exhuast and superchargers also help fuel economy, which is why i have them, or at least thats what i say. also i would invest in the tornado i know most people dont beleive in it but it is only 50 bucks and adds an extra mile or 2 per gallon becuase it makes the air swirl like it would with a supercharger and they claim it adds 35 rwhp i personally dont think it does maybe 2 or 3 but when you get the speed up it does feel a bit quicker with it than without


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

RiceEaterFordBeater said:


> exhuast and superchargers also help fuel economy, which is why i have them, or at least thats what i say. also i would invest in the tornado i know most people dont beleive in it but it is only 50 bucks and adds an extra mile or 2 per gallon becuase it makes the air swirl like it would with a supercharger and they claim it adds 35 rwhp i personally dont think it does maybe 2 or 3 but when you get the speed up it does feel a bit quicker with it than without


I sell fuzzy dice that add 3mpg. Only $199.99. Plus tax.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Tornadooooo*



RiceEaterFordBeater said:


> exhuast and superchargers also help fuel economy, which is why i have them, or at least thats what i say. also i would invest in the tornado i know most people dont beleive in it but it is only 50 bucks and adds an extra mile or 2 per gallon becuase it makes the air swirl like it would with a supercharger and they claim it adds 35 rwhp i personally dont think it does maybe 2 or 3 but when you get the speed up it does feel a bit quicker with it than without


Our Local TV station did a long distance, back to back test of the Tornado,,and it actually reduced gas mileage on one vehicle and raised it less than 1 mpg on others which could be the error factor;;they deemed it a total waste of $50,,,,,pure Snake Oil!!


----------



## RiceEaterFordBeater (Feb 28, 2005)

in order for tornado and non tornado equppied cars they need to be given the exact same amount of accceloration. when i had my tornado in i drove it harder than without and still picked up an extra mpg maybe it effects autos differently compared to manuals, i shift from first at 20 all the time and from 2nd to 3rd at 35 3rd to 4th at 45 4th to 5th at 50 and sixth anytime im at or over 45. and also with an automatic it always shifts at a different point so there are alot of things the news may have overlooked these are just some i could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I've heard rumor and innuendo that a decent cold air intake increases fuel efficiency noticably. Any truth to that?



Back to the question at hand. I installed my K&N CAI two days ago. I did not notice any mpg improvement for mine. I'm even a bit concerned it might have gone down a bit but we are having some stiff winds right now. I'm going 200+ miles to OK City tomorrow so I should get a good reading from that (if winds don't kick-up). Sound was not as loud a roar as I expected - had to get into it pretty good to hear it. I do feel it pulling harder. Others have talked how the stock intake system does a pretty good job of cold air induction - however, I'm still looking where it comes from. I thought it came from the grill area and around the headlight but that is all blocked off. Seems the primary inlet are the small slots in the radiator cover just behind the drivers-side headlight. With the stock box out, there were two more openings going into the fender well that were opened up. I think the engine may be choked and the CAI (along with being less restrictive) opens it up.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*CAI mpg*

I am still letting things settle in after putting in my Lingenfelter CAI. I am not sure yet if there is any mpg change. I am still having too much fun pushing the throttle to the floor any chance I get, as I have since I got my car.  
BTW: I don't get a cool "whooshing sound," but I do hear more deep, throaty noise from under my hood when I push on the accelerator. arty:

Later,
Maximental


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd like to know some comparisons between Lingenfelter's, New ERA's, and K&N's CAI systems. Before I purchase, I'd like to see some sort of comparison (I know there won't be very much difference, but there's just something in my brain that needs to know) :confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> I sell fuzzy dice that add 3mpg. Only $199.99. Plus tax.


 :rofl:


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> I'd like to know some comparisons between Lingenfelter's, New ERA's, and K&N's CAI systems. Before I purchase, I'd like to see some sort of comparison (I know there won't be very much difference, but there's just something in my brain that needs to know) :confused


You need to asks specific questions on what you want compared. Do you want 0-60 times, installation easy, MPG impacts, etc. I'm not sure you are going to get that unless someone has a lot of time on their hads and does this as a service to all us GTO owners.

I spent time reading as many forum comments as I could from all those installing CAIs. There are lots of varying opinions out there. I got the K&N for several reasons based on what I read. 

1) The directions were clear and covered all aspects of the installation.
2) It came with a heat shield
3) The induction tube was one piece with no seams or steps from going from rubber tubing or elbows to straight tubes (smoother air flow)
4) The induction tube was made of plastic to minimize heat transfer
5) It had a heat shield

Now that I've had my own experience installing the K&N, I feel I made the right choice. The heat shield is not air tight by any means but I can easily make it that way with some pipe insulation from HomeDepot. 

Keep searching the forums and read all you can. 

BTW, on my run up to OK City today, I did not even average 24 mpg. However, there was at least a 30 mph headwind. I'm having to rely on the trip computer because the last to times I've filled up, the pump is shutting off before the tank is full (about 2 gallons short). I know this is a known problem but I haven't seen anything lately about why this is or how to fix it.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Xman said:


> BTW, on my run up to OK City today, I did not even average 24 mpg. However, there was at least a 30 mph headwind. I'm having to rely on the trip computer because the last to times I've filled up, the pump is shutting off before the tank is full (about 2 gallons short). I know this is a known problem but I haven't seen anything lately about why this is or how to fix it.



The same thing happens to me, but only when I fill the car from empty. :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Xman said:


> BTW, on my run up to OK City today, I did not even average 24 mpg. However, there was at least a 30 mph headwind. I'm having to rely on the trip computer because the last to times I've filled up, the pump is shutting off before the tank is full (about 2 gallons short). I know this is a known problem but I haven't seen anything lately about why this is or how to fix it.


One of my customers had this problem and it wound up being the fuel level sensor, we replaced it and he didn't have any more issues. Hope this helps. :cheers
BTW, if you plan on running a larger maf or tb then get the New Era, the K & N is too small!


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

XMan, I'm leaning more towards hp and torque gains. 0-60 times don't matter to me, I'm more into cruising at 70-75 and downshifting and tearing someone a new one.

MPG gains are nice, especially since the gas prices keep rising, but my main point of interest is power gains.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

There is a company here in the VA beach area called JTI that makes CAI's mostly for Mustangs but he is developing one for my 05 GTO. He averages 20HP to the wheel and in some cases there is so much extra air flow that a tune is needed meaning even more HP. I will post numbers as soon as we are done.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

yours will be tuned for the ls2, I've got the ls1  

never the less, thanks...I'll be looking forwards to see the results.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

putting one on yours would not be a problem, EFI Live and LS1 edit are available for tuning. LS2 edit is still in testing and out in limited numbers in the Beta form, I just receved an email from EFI Live and they say 6-8 months before they are done. either way im keeping my fingers crossed, I want to put 400 to the wheel with just CAI, Tune and Exhaust if it is possible.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I just got back on my southerly run from OK City to Ft Worth. The wind switched so I had another headwind coming home but only between 10 and 20 mph this time vice 30 plus. I did go through one section under construction that was level where I was on cruise control at 60 and saw instantaneous mpg readings consistently above 30 where they would only tickle 28 before so maybe the K&N CAI is helping gas mileage after all. Its hard to tell with so many varying conditions - wind, temp, grade, etc. The louder induction sound really compliments the GTOs stock exhaust tone and the extra pull is noticeable when I would pull out to pass on the back roads. This weekend I'm going to open up an extra passage to the filter and seal off the leaks in the heat shield to see how that does on my trip to San Antonio on Sunday.


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the Lingenfelter CAI and CORSA Sport catback combination. I saw about 1/2-1 mpg increase with the CAI which was installed after about 3,000 miles were on the exhaust. I drive the same backroads to and from work every day and saw the difference consistently occur. I do 2 stoplights and 12 stop signs each way and average about 50-55 mph. I get 20.5-21 mpg with the M6 shifting on average around 2200-2600 rpm. On each tankful, I take it up to 3,000-4,000 once or twice.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Shift at higher revs*

Take a look at the thread about shifting at higher revs (3-4k). There was a decent explanation as to why this would work and I have tried it with the combination of adding mt K&N Drop in and I am saving on average via the trip computer 2.2 mpg. I was at 12.1mpg now I am up to 14.4 on Average. But who gets this type of car to worry about the gas mileage anyway?

If your worried about the gas consumption go get a toyoya hybrid or a diesel this is an ass rippin sports coupe. :lol:


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I have both the New Era and the K&N, and I have run both in my m6. There was no noticible mpg difference with either model. Maybe a slight improvement at times (1mpg) or a slight loss depending on how you drive. The New Era cai seemed to provide more of a torque boost though as hazing the hides became noticibly more prominant in 2nd gear. I kept the New Era cai on the m6 and put the K&N on the A4.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*cpu adjustment*

it usually takes about 500 miles before the cpu adjust for the CAI. AFter that you see a marked diff. I also shift late in the rpm's. Usually go to close to 40 in first before I shift to 4th. So with hard accellerations almost all the time I get clost to 16mpg in the city. On the highway I notice if I floor it then cruise along at 75 I get better mpg's than if I feather the gas and shift through all the gears. It seems like ths car wants to be revved. Another thing to think about is a good tune will improve HP and MPG because these cars are running so rich from the factory.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> When I did mine I noticed a 1-2 mpg difference (to the better). :cheers


GTO Dealer
I take it that putting a CAI on the GTO Won't void the warranty? Any input please.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

If you go to the K&N Site they have a letter from the CEO stating that under some law the dealer CANNOT void your warranty.

Anyway, here is the thread about shifting at higher rev's

Shifting at Higher Revs


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

roadracer said:


> I have both the New Era and the K&N, and I have run both in my m6. The New Era cai seemed to provide more of a torque boost though as hazing the hides became noticibly more prominant in 2nd gear.


That's the kind of feedback I want to see, thanks roadracer.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Devil said:


> GTO Dealer
> I take it that putting a CAI on the GTO Won't void the warranty? Any input please.


It will not void the warranty!!! I sell them for 189.00 + shipping! :cheers


----------

